# Southern Soapers Denise passed away :(



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

Just got an email from her yahoo group with the news.  Prayers for her family. She also owned Full Moon... sad news.


----------



## creamtea (Aug 30, 2012)

Oh no RIP Denise, she was such a kind lovely person! I spoke to her about 4 weeks ago and she was such a pleasure to buy from and chat to, she will be missed.


----------



## Angelknitter12 (Feb 16, 2012)

So very sad. Prayers for her loved ones.


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

So sorry to hear that.


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

Is she the one who was working with Lillian at one time?


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

a4patch said:


> Is she the one who was working with Lillian at one time?


Yes, it is. Very sad.


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

What happened?


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

Very sorry for her family


----------



## VickiLynne (Feb 8, 2008)

So sorry to hear this!

Vicki/NC


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Prayers going out to her family.
Tam


----------

